# Trovoada em Setubal dia 29 de Abril de 2011



## miguel (1 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

Pois é malta a saudade de uma boa trovoada já era muita e finalmente que apareceu a bela da trovoada, apesar de algo distante e de ter morrido antes de ficar mais perto mas lá fui conseguindo algumas imagens que espero que gostem


----------



## actioman (1 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

F-A-B-U-L-O-S-O! 


Realmente a pena foi estar longe do teu local de observação! Mas ainda assim e tendo em conta esse "contra", está um trabalho incrível, como sempre!
Tens realmente esse talento inato para este tipo de registos e isso vê-se, ao ponto de nos dar a sensação que é coisa simples e de fácil execução! Mas é apenas isso uma sensação! 

O meu agradecimento por esta bela foto-reportagem, numa semana que foi sem dúvida, memorável para todos nós! 

Um forte abraço amigo Miguel! Nisto dos raios tu és o


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2011 às 18:42)

Fantásticas fotos, de dia ainda é mais difícil fotografar raios do que de noite.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2011 às 18:45)

Excelentes fotos mesmo!! 
Gosto bastante da primeira


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mai 2011 às 21:23)

Boas

Belas fotografias mano 

Temos de fazer um abrigo nesse telhado, até lá fico sempre a pensar que continuas a arriscar, pelo menos meter uma borracha alta no chão onde ficas.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2011 às 21:25)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Belas fotografias mano
> 
> ...



Desta vez não arrisquei tanto porque vi que ela não me vinha para cima  estava tudo sob controlo


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Grandes fotos, Miguel, dá para matar saudades...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

Boas fotos miguel, bem captadas


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 22:12)

Excelentes fotos!
Ainda por cima de dia!
Como fizeste? Qual a técnica? Longa exposição não dá, não é?


----------



## amando96 (1 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

Com uma velocidade de ISO baixa dá para usar longa exposição de dia.


----------



## fhff (1 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

amando96 disse:


> Com uma velocidade de ISO baixa dá para usar longa exposição de dia.



Excelente registo! Muito bom.

Também estou curioso em relação à técnica. Podes dar-nos alguns dados de exposição (exif)? Usaste baixo ISO e um f number alto?

Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

fhff disse:


> Excelente registo! Muito bom.
> 
> Também estou curioso em relação à técnica. Podes dar-nos alguns dados de exposição (exif)? Usaste baixo ISO e um f number alto?
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha.



Bem nessas imagens que captei foi graças a ter uma boa maquina de full HD que nem sei ainda bem trabalhar com ela  e dai extrai os frames de HD,  fotografar raios de dia é extremamente complicado só conheço uma técnica que é a de disparo continuo e muito falível!! desta forma é mais fácil e a qualidade está a vista com quase nenhuma edição!


----------



## Teles (2 Mai 2011 às 00:26)

Por vezes dizemos que mais vale uma imagem do que mil palavras , no caso destas fotos então diria que mais vale estas fotos que um livro
Parabéns Miguel e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Pinhalnovo (5 Abr 2013 às 13:32)

miguel disse:


> Bem nessas imagens que captei foi graças a ter uma boa maquina de full HD que nem sei ainda bem trabalhar com ela  e dai extrai os frames de HD,  fotografar raios de dia é extremamente complicado só conheço uma técnica que é a de disparo continuo e muito falível!! desta forma é mais fácil e a qualidade está a vista com quase nenhuma edição!



Bom dia Miguel, de facto estão muito boas, e fique a pensar como as teria feito sendo de dia......eh eh   agora já entendi.
Pois na verdade mesmo com um iso baixo 50 e uma abertura pequenina f22 a exposição máxima é de cerca de 1 segundo, a partir dai começa a estoirar, No entanto fica prometido que na próxima campanha de trovoadas irei comprar um filtro ND que nós dá cerca de 15 pontos a mais em termos de exposição, é quase como fotografar com um vidro da mascara de soldar frente a objectiva, só que não altera as cores..

Abraço


----------

